# COKER 5.20'S



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COKER 5.20'S 13 INCH SMALL WHITES 

78.95 EACH + SHIPPING 
WHEEL PACKAGES AVAILIBLE FROM 590.00 + SHIPPING WITH ALL CHROME 100'S 
3 SETS AVAILIBLE
408-295-0930 ASK FOR RICH


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

do you have any 14s


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Apr 6 2006, 10:22 AM~5190553
> *do you have any 14s
> *


I CAN GET EM SAME PRICE ...............ONLY GOT 13'S AT THE MOMENT ............GIVE ME A FEW DAYS EXTRA IF YOU WANT 14'S ....LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT BIG OR SMALL WHITES TOO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHATS THE RUN DOWN ON THESE ARE THEY STEEL BELTED


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 12:01 PM~5191102
> *WHATS THE RUN DOWN ON THESE ARE THEY STEEL BELTED
> *


NOPE THERE BIAS ............LIKE THE ORIGINALS ...........THEY ARE BETTER THOUGH THEN THE ORIGINALS IN THAT THEY ARE 4 PLY VS 2 PLY .......SO THEY CARRY A LITTLE MORE WEIGHT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

how wide are the thin white walls?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 6 2006, 12:18 PM~5191211
> *NOPE THERE BIAS ............LIKE THE ORIGINALS ...........THEY ARE BETTER THOUGH THEN THE ORIGINALS IN THAT THEY ARE 4 PLY VS 2 PLY .......SO THEY CARRY A LITTLE MORE WEIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 6 2006, 02:31 PM~5190602
> *I CAN GET EM SAME PRICE ...............ONLY GOT 13'S AT THE MOMENT ............GIVE ME A FEW DAYS EXTRA IF YOU WANT 14'S ....LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT BIG OR SMALL WHITES TOO
> *


Hey D...PM me when you get 14's bro, those r hot!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2006, 01:06 PM~5191542
> *how wide are the thin white walls?
> *


5/8 MOST 13'S RADIALS ARE 1/2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 6 2006, 01:41 PM~5191775
> *Hey D...PM me when you get 14's bro, those r hot!!!
> *


I CAN GET THEM IF YOU WANT THEM .........NO PLANS TO STOCK THEM TILL THERES A DEMAND  ......PM ME IF YOU NEED EM


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much for 4 tires pic up?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

How good are they for treadwear compared to the old ones?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats cool u carrying them now.... im goin to have to stop by and pick me up another set. :biggrin: [attachmentid=528333]
[attachmentid=528334]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 04:30 PM~5192598
> *how much for 4 tires pic up?
> *


336.00  INCLUDES TAX :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 6 2006, 06:06 PM~5193108
> *How good are they for treadwear compared to the old ones?
> *


STILL SHITTY IF YOU USE THEM ON A HEAVY CAR ............BUT IT AEINT ABOUT THE TREADWEAR ..........ITS ABOUT STYLE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 6 2006, 07:30 PM~5193566
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats cool u carrying them now.... im goin to have to stop by and pick me up another set.  :biggrin: [attachmentid=528333]
> [attachmentid=528334]
> *


YOU KNOW I GOT YOU COVERED RALPH :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 6 2006, 09:36 PM~5193615
> *STILL SHITTY IF YOU USE THEM ON A HEAVY CAR ............BUT IT AEINT ABOUT THE TREADWEAR ..........ITS ABOUT STYLE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 6 2006, 09:37 PM~5193620
> *YOU KNOW I GOT YOU COVERED RALPH  :biggrin:
> *


4 shoo :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 6 2006, 08:06 PM~5193108
> *How good are they for treadwear compared to the old ones?
> *


ther alot thicker on thread so they do last alot longer 
[attachmentid=528357]
the ogs on the left and the new school 5.20 on the right


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I like the look, D-cheese. TopDogg rides on 5.20 13" COKER tires.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2006, 11:49 PM~5194531
> *I like the look, D-cheese.  TopDogg rides on 5.20 13" COKER tires.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:0 
damn Rich! thats what im talkin about!!!

are you gonna carry them for awhile?? id like to get some when i order my rims


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 7 2006, 09:41 AM~5196367
> *:0
> damn Rich! thats what im talkin about!!!
> 
> ...


GOT TWO SETS LEFT


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Rich,

You a dealer for Coker?

I am going to need to order some Cokers sometime this year, one set of 5 ogs and one set of 5 premium sports.

Let me know..........I was planning on just having Coker bring them to Pleasanton Swap in the Fall............


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 7 2006, 10:55 AM~5196749
> *Rich,
> 
> You a dealer for Coker?
> ...


yes is am .........let me know when your ready ...i will see what i can do


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

2 sets left ?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

man I remember them in lowrider magazine back in the day for $19.99ea.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 9 2006, 04:56 PM~5209255
> *man I remember them in lowrider magazine back in the day for $19.99ea.
> *


ahh the good old days :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I can get them here for $80 each locally lucky me I dont have to pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Apr 10 2006, 07:11 PM~5216706
> *I can get them here for $80 each locally lucky me I dont have to pay shipping :biggrin:
> *


good 4 u


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

nice replicas of those 5.20. i still got my 2 brand new set of o.g premium sport 13''s skinny white wall. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

are the white lines the same or coker thicker :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
13's and 14's pinners in stock


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

need some 14 tires for my ride, what u have in stock and how much Cheese?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 24 2006, 08:06 AM~5302796
> *need some 14 tires for my ride, what u have in stock and how much Cheese?
> *


got small white wall 5.20's 75.00 each +shipping 
175/75-14 hercules 43.95 each + shipping 
or 175/70-14 hercules 47.95 + shipping 
hankooks 175/70-14's 45.00 + shipping 
all in stock and ready to ship  small whites only
lemme know


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 24 2006, 12:13 PM~5302845
> *got small white wall 5.20's 75.00 each +shipping
> 175/75-14 hercules 43.95 each + shipping
> or 175/70-14 hercules 47.95 + shipping
> ...


Paypal? number I can reach you?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 24 2006, 08:21 AM~5302878
> *Paypal? number I can reach you?
> *


sorry no paypal ...............visa m/c discover and m/o 
408-295-0930 ask for rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 9 2006, 05:56 PM~5209255
> *man I remember them in lowrider magazine back in the day for $19.99ea.
> *



yeah , i use to get mine at the tint shop for 25 bucks.....those were the days


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Apr 12 2006, 06:34 PM~5228702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the white walls are 1/8" larger on Cokers.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@May 8 2006, 12:29 AM~5388700
> *yeah ,  i use to get mine at the tint shop for 25 bucks.....those were the days
> *



Makes you wish you stocked up huh? There is nothing like a 5.20 on spokes, accept maybe a Remmington wide white.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
them 
5.20's


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 24 2006, 10:13 AM~5302845
> *got small white wall 5.20's 75.00 each +shipping
> 175/75-14 hercules 43.95 each + shipping
> or 175/70-14 hercules 47.95 + shipping
> ...


stil have these in stock?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 22 2006, 10:19 AM~5473481
> *stil have these in stock?
> *


ALL IN STOCK EXCEPT FOR THE HERC 175/70-14'S ON BACK ORDER FOR 2-3 WEEKS


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

TTT for when I get the money!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

other than the look, why go with a cheap bias ply tire when you can go with a radial with more of a weight load and durability? or even a vogue?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@May 23 2006, 12:31 PM~5480456
> *other than the look, why go with a cheap bias ply tire when you can go with a radial with more of a weight load and durability? or even a vogue?
> *


if you have to ask then you don't need to know..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 23 2006, 11:57 AM~5481191
> *if you have to ask then you don't need to know..
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

nothing like the og "premium sportway"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@May 25 2006, 11:44 AM~5494773
> *nothing like the og "premium sportway"
> *


I've seen the Coker's and they look great. I'm really picky too...I'll be using them.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 23 2006, 12:57 PM~5481191
> *if you have to ask then you don't need to know..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 25 2006, 03:13 PM~5496496
> *I've seen the Coker's and they look great. I'm really picky too...I'll be using them.
> *


----------



## elda (Feb 27, 2006)

> yeah , i use to get mine at the tint shop for 25 bucks.....those were the days
> [/quote
> hey do you have any pic of the car you had in them old days ?????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2006, 12:49 AM~5194531
> *I like the look, D-cheese.  TopDogg rides on 5.20 13" COKER tires.
> 
> 
> ...


black out the wheel wells....


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 24 2006, 10:13 AM~5302845
> *got small white wall 5.20's 75.00 each +shipping
> 175/75-14 hercules 43.95 each + shipping
> or 175/70-14 hercules 47.95 + shipping
> ...


got mine in yesterday.... :tears: wish I could mount them today.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

more in today ........who needs em ?


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14 S SHIPPED TO ODESSA TX

TASTE OF LATIN CC


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Aug 3 2006, 05:22 PM~5899013
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR SOME 14 S SHIPPED TO ODESSA TX
> 
> TASTE OF LATIN CC
> *


ZIP WOULD HELP :dunno:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 25 2006, 04:13 PM~5496496
> *I've seen the Coker's and they look great. I'm really picky too...I'll be using them.
> *


are you serious? im really picky too i want to see some before i buy some. i miss the og 520


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF THEM,THE IMPERIALS 76.....
















THEY SURE DO LOOK GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

price on 14" shipped to 50023. thanks.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 6 2006, 09:25 AM~5911951
> *THE ONLY PIC I HAVE OF THEM,THE IMPERIALS 76.....
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKIN~ CAR LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 6 2006, 09:36 PM~5193615
> *STILL SHITTY IF YOU USE THEM ON A HEAVY CAR ............BUT IT AEINT ABOUT THE TREADWEAR ..........ITS ABOUT STYLE
> *



preach brotha


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Oct 26 2006, 04:28 AM~6447156
> *price on 14" shipped to 50023. thanks.
> *


420.00 shipped


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 26 2006, 02:03 PM~6449830
> *420.00 shipped
> *


thanks bro, ill be ahold of you soon.


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

how much would be shipping to Turlock 95380, 5 tires jus shipping..checking to see if its cheaper jus picking them up myself.. :biggrin: 

13s by the way..


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

can you get the thick whites....how much for 5 each 13's shipped to 79601 these will def be my next tires!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

how much for 14's shipped to 90810
coker 520's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 9 2007, 07:59 PM~7654770
> *how much for 14's shipped to 90810
> coker 520's
> *


PM SENT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 4 2007, 11:47 PM~7622285
> *can you get the thick whites....how much for 5 each 13's shipped to 79601  these will def be my next tires!!!
> *


I CAN BUT THE WIDES ARE ON BACK ORDER RIGHT NOW .....3-4 WEEKS AT LEAST


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo, D-Cheese. You said you can have the tires shipped w/ wheels. What wheels do you carry? OG? Dayton?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

need 4 13's to 36801.do u cod?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2006, 12:49 AM~5194531
> *I like the look, D-cheese.  TopDogg rides on 5.20 13" COKER tires.
> 
> 
> ...


r these the 5/8 white wall?does any one have pic of the 1 1/4 white wall?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

r these good and safe to ride.heard alot about 5.20.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Apr 15 2007, 10:46 AM~7693694
> *r these good and safe to ride.heard  alot about 5.20.
> *


i beleive their 4 ply rather than 2 ply wich the old ones where.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Not that i'm complaining, but it would be nicer if the cokers were skinnier to match the shape of the OG 5:20s....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

D-Cheese, I haven't forgotten about the wheels/tires. Nice pics, BTW!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

I PUT THOSE ON MY FLEET AND IT HANDLED LIKE SHIT .COULDNT HANDLE THE WIEGHT.


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 16 2007, 10:22 PM~7920893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this sets getting about 750 miles on them this weekend hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Apr 15 2007, 03:46 AM~7693694
> *r these good and safe to ride.heard  alot about 5.20.
> *


SAFE :0 :roflmao: Sorry I am not laughing at you...it is a good question. These are not radial tires meaning that there are 2 or 4 layers (depending on brand) of rubber only between your rim and the street. 

I would not advise burnouts or jumping lanes on the freeway at a high rate of speed but like D-Cheese said....Its about the look


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@May 17 2007, 01:48 AM~7921706
> *this sets getting about 750 miles on them this weekend  hno:  :roflmao:
> *



ids


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 16 2007, 09:23 PM~7707744
> *i beleive their 4 ply rather than 2 ply wich the old ones where.
> *


OG 5.20`S ARE 4PLY.
NEW COKERS ARE 2PLY.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i was close


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 17 2007, 07:28 PM~7927572
> *OG 5.20`S ARE 4PLY.
> NEW COKERS ARE 2PLY.
> 
> *


thats backwords :uh:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 17 2007, 10:28 PM~7927995
> *thats backwords  :uh:
> *


i have a set here of 5.20`s og and it says 4 ply, i also have a set of cokers in my storage, i`ll see what`s on that set.sould i post pics?


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+May 17 2007, 09:28 PM~7927995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, I'll take D-Cheese's word for it. After all, he only sells the shits on the daily. :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

for 78montecarlo78 on this forum .....leaving today


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 18 2007, 03:06 PM~7932295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL SUCK ME SIDEWAYS. YOU WERE RIGHT BRO :0


----------



## regalsncaprices (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 18 2007, 04:21 PM~7932015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HEY CHEESE HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE, SHIPPED TO 23451

THANKS


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HEY CHEESE HIT ME UP WITH A PRICE, SHIPPED TO 23451

THANKS


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

How Much For A Set Of 14"Coker 5.20's Shipped to 54880 ?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 18 2007, 03:21 PM~7932015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey D-Cheese. Do you have anymore of these?? If so how much shipped for 4 of these to Middleburg, Florida 32068? Please pm me. Thanks. Ken


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@May 20 2007, 11:17 PM~7944609
> *Hey D-Cheese. Do you have anymore of these?? If so how much shipped for 4 of these to Middleburg, Florida 32068? Please pm me. Thanks. Ken
> *


damn what size is this white wall those are real nice d-cheese how much for a set


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 20 2007, 09:07 PM~7945028
> *damn what size is this white wall those are real nice d-cheese how much for a set
> *


1 5/8 85.00 each


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn, you aint gonna answer my shit homie???


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

So are the OG 5.20 4 ply and Cokers 2 ply ? :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP+May 19 2007, 10:09 AM~7936425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most peoplethat are serious pm me .......400.00 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@May 22 2007, 08:51 AM~7955356
> *So are the OG 5.20 4 ply and Cokers 2 ply ?  :0
> *


the new ones say 2 but are 4


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@May 22 2007, 10:51 AM~7955356
> *So are the OG 5.20 4 ply and Cokers 2 ply ?  :0
> *


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2005)

520s.......look great....thanks again


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fish_@May 22 2007, 08:58 PM~7960264
> *520s.......look great....thanks again
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 21 2007, 12:07 AM~7945028
> *damn what size is this white wall those are real nice d-cheese how much for a set
> *


whats up dog...did not know you was into lows...

rick's can get them 60 a pop


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS+May 18 2007, 11:05 AM~7930486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5.2OWNED


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes+May 25 2007, 01:58 PM~7977841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@May 25 2007, 11:58 AM~7977841
> *5.2OWNED
> *


Exactly what D-Cheese was saying. 

He said the OG's are 2-ply. He sells the Coker Tire 5.20s. The question asked was if the one he sells (Coker 5.20s) were 2 or 4-ply, and he said they are 4-ply.

From the Coker website itself:









*PIMP-OWNED!*


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS_@May 25 2007, 07:15 PM~7979841
> *Exactly what D-Cheese was saying.
> 
> He said the OG's are 2-ply.  He sells the Coker Tire 5.20s.  The question asked was if the one he sells (Coker 5.20s) were 2 or 4-ply,  and he said they are 4-ply.
> ...


web site says 4, but the tires are marked 2ply


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres mine,direct from coker :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 25 2007, 08:01 PM~7980803
> *web site says 4, but the tires are marked 2ply
> *


i told ya they said two ply ....but where 4 ...no one belived be 




tire-owned :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 28 2007, 12:17 AM~7990851
> *i told ya they said two ply ....but where 4 ...no one belived be
> tire-owned  :biggrin:
> *


i called cokers 800 number, the guy said they are 2 ply tires, but he said they are as strong as a 4 ply.


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 27 2007, 10:17 PM~7990851
> *i told ya they said two ply ....but where 4 ...no one belived be
> tire-owned  :biggrin:
> *


Where u located?


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

How much for a set of 520's 13inch shipped to shipped to 91706 Baldwin Park


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 17 2007, 12:08 AM~7921198
> *I PUT THOSE ON MY FLEET AND IT HANDLED LIKE SHIT .COULDNT HANDLE THE WIEGHT.
> *


 :0


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 24 2006, 11:13 AM~5302845
> *got small white wall 5.20's 75.00 each +shipping
> 175/75-14 hercules 43.95 each + shipping
> or 175/70-14 hercules 47.95 + shipping
> ...


what up i need 2 set of the 520 13 call me fred 361 728 7787


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 21 2007, 12:07 AM~7945028
> *damn what size is this white wall those are real nice d-cheese how much for a set
> *


LOVIN THEM FAT WHITES!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so would these tires ride on a 61 with 14 batts and 4 pumps? or would it better be off with just some radials


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 28 2007, 10:40 PM~8199825
> *so would these tires ride on a 61 with 14 batts and 4 pumps? or would it better be off with just some radials
> *


either is gonna ride sloppy ...... :uh: too much weight


----------

